# Cape Town Area Cubers?



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey. I'm a 14 (soon to be 15) year old speedcuber from Cape Town, South Africa. I actually live in a smaller town quite some distance from Cape Town, but I don't think there are many cubers where I live. I compete in most events like 2x2 - 7x7 and Pyra, Mega, Skewb, SQ-1 (don't have a clock yet). I also do 3BLD and I'm working on the other BLD events. 
I want to start a group so that we cubers here aren't too lonely. So we can join up some weekends and cube together and grow together as cubers..


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 16, 2018)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Hey. I'm a 14 (soon to be 15) year old speedcuber from Cape Town, South Africa. I actually live in a smaller town quite some distance from Cape Town, but I don't think there are many cubers where I live. I compete in most events like 2x2 - 7x7 and Pyra, Mega, Skewb, SQ-1 (don't have a clock yet). I also do 3BLD and I'm working on the other BLD events.
> I want to start a group so that we cubers here aren't too lonely. So we can join up some weekends and cube together and grow together as cubers..


Welcome Dylan 

Not many Saffers on the forums here unfortunately, but hopefully there are a few hovering that will get more involved.


----------

